# Court Accepts StarBand Chapter 11 Filing



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As previously reported, StarBand said that it filed a petition for Chapter 11 reorganization with the U.S. Bankruptcy Court in Delaware.

As part of the reorganization, Gilat Satellite Networks - StarBand's parent company - stated that it has committed $2.8 million in debtor-in-possession (DIP) financing.

Gilat also said that StarBand's voluntary Chapter 11 filing is intended to provide StarBand time to restructure its existing debt obligations as it seeks to attract new equity investment to fund its operating and capital requirements. And, Gilat added that StarBand intends to implement a number of cost-saving programs during the reorganization.

"Filing for Chapter 11 reorganization was necessary to protect the ongoing operations of StarBand for our customers and distribution partners," said StarBand Chairman and CEO Zur Feldman.

In a statement released yesterday, the U.S. Bankruptcy Court in Delaware approved StarBand's emergency motions effectively keeping the company's high-speed satellite Internet service up and running.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## uxu (May 17, 2002)

I thought it is funny how they try to blame Dish for their downfall, instead of the economic reality of their situation (economy of scale)... But wait! There's more:

High latency.
$700! $500 for the equipment, $200 for the FCC certified dude point it at the satellite. 
USB interface only. 
Lots of connectivity issues, large (25%) packet loss, and web page timeouts.
All for 'just' $70/mo.

I will concede the fact that for those in fly-over country, StarBroke, Hughes DirectWay, or some other provider is the only way to do high-speed.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> High latency.


Yep, don't try to play any shoot 'em up games on Starband.


> USB interface only.
> Lots of connectivity issues, large (25%) packet loss, and web page timeouts


Wrong on all above issues. 


> I will concede the fact that for those in fly-over country, StarBroke, Hughes DirectWay, or some other provider is the only way to do high-speed.


Gee, just the market Starband was designed for and the only market that they advise selling into. Looks like they at least did something right. Posted using Starband.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I would love to have satellite internet, either from Starband or Hughes, but the hardware and monthly costs is whats holding me back.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

the equipment cost is too high and the service cost ridiculous compared to the lousy service one has to suffer thru- here's hoping for a quick death..


----------

